# Lanzarote with a 5 month old



## quinno (5 Jan 2007)

My self, Mrs Quinno and Quinno Jnr (5months!) have taken the plunge and booked a holiday to Lanzarote, going out 27th Jan. Reading back through the L'rote posts are very useful, just a few specific questions (obviously aimed towards Quinno Jnr's wellbeing!)

Water - is the tap water drinkable on the island? Or is bottle water recommended?
Are baby products readily available (nappies, baby food) in the brands we know here? Presumeably the local Super Mercado is well stocked....
Any other tips on transporting baby? We are going to use Milton to sterilise bottles (have been using steam steriliser up to now).
Any other tips for bringing baby? Obviously going to try and book a car witha baby seat for travelling around....
Any tips / help welcome....


----------



## finegan1 (5 Jan 2007)

I'm jealous!  Wouldn't mind heading off myself. 
To help answer your questions:
When you hire your car online before you go - don't forget to order the baby seat in advance - you don't want to be stuck without one.
Supermarkets are everywhere.  You can get your water (water is undrinkable) there and baby food jars too.  Nestlé are the brand and I know my little one loved them.  Why not bring enough nappies and wipes and creams with you?  They're not that heavy.  Don't forget a mosquito net for your travel cot!

Happy hols.  I remember bringing my daughter on hols at the same age and it was perfect - she slept and ate so we could relax and unwind too!


----------



## Valheru (5 Jan 2007)

Defo bring your own nappies as even the same brandnames out there have different fits and chaffed our little one. In case of illness, Augmentin is available over the counter as our little one had an ear infection and we had a spare script with us but didn't need it.


----------



## quinno (5 Jan 2007)

Thanks for that Finegan, over looked the mosquito net. And we looked at booking car befopre we go - were just going to get it for a day or two, don't think the week justifies it. Little fella is still on bottles, so we were going to bring enough Aptimel to last us the week, and nappies as well. Just trying to cut down on bulk, cos the kittle fella travels like an army!! And that excludes the pram, etc......

It'll be all worth it.


----------



## finegan1 (5 Jan 2007)

Definitely will be worth it.  And he'll sleep on the flight!  Oh SUCH a perfect time to fly too with a baby. You'll have a ball.  Enjoy Enjoy.


----------



## Ed15 (5 Jan 2007)

Enjoy the holiday!

Quick question:
We would love to go on holiday (foreign) with a baby of similar age however my wife is reluctant to fly given the restrictions on taking fluids on board the plane. Have you worked out what you will do on the four hour flight if baby needs a bottle?


----------



## johndoe64 (5 Jan 2007)

It might be worth bringing the ready made formula in cartons just for the journey there and back as they can be very handy just to refill when needed.


----------



## Ed15 (5 Jan 2007)

Had thought of that but the cartons are 200ml and the restrictions (unless I've misunderstood) are that no more than 100ml in any one container can be brought on. 
Even if we were to open each they advise not to use once opened more than 1hr.


----------



## johndoe64 (5 Jan 2007)

if you use the powder sachets you should be ok as far as I can see you can bring on sterilised water and then just make them up when needed.
might be worth checking out with the carrier as well though.


----------



## cybermate (8 Jan 2007)

quinno,

am thinking of doing exactly the same as you in april.  our little one will be over four months by then.  Before she was born we would never have considered going away but have wised up to the idea that at that age they can't crawl & want to sleep alot so are probably more managemable !

Apparently a good tip is to get a room at the same level as the pool that would ideally have a balcony near to the pool.  That way it is very easy to pop in an out if you want to do nappy changes, get something from a bag, take a break from sun etc...

do you mind me asking where you booked your holiday and what appartment complex?

please post back you experience as would be really interested to hear how you get on ..

cybermate


----------



## quinno (8 Jan 2007)

Cybermate - got our holiday through , Fariones apartments in Peurta del Carmen (sp?) -  Will let everyone know how we got on - thanks to everyone for the replies, a bit nervous but it'll be worth it....


----------



## quinno (8 Jan 2007)

BTW, any one travelling with young children (or on medication), worth checking this out.

[broken link removed]

It looks like baby food is exempt, also you can bring only 100ml of liquid on board.


----------



## Firehead (20 Mar 2007)

We will be travelling to Lanzarote in two weeks with a 13 month old, from reading earlier posts it appears that nappies available here are not available out there i.e. Pampers, Huggies, etc., is this the case?   Also has he is now on ordinary milk here, is it advisable to buy the ordinary milk in Lanzarote also.


----------



## quinno (20 Mar 2007)

Firehead

We saw nappies (Pampers) in one shop near our hotel, but it was a corner shop type set up - not a great range of sizes. I'm not sure where the big hypermarkets are in Lanzarote, but these would surely have a better range and brands you use at home. When you say 'ordinary milk' assume you mean cow's milk? I'm sure it would be fine there.

Quinno


----------



## dewdrop (20 Mar 2007)

have been to puerto del carmen five times in november...loved the place...the footpaths near where you are staying a bit narrow and care when using a buggy...otherwiseyou have wide open spaces...watch for the sun rising and setting...


----------



## hansov (20 Mar 2007)

Regular cows milk is freely available at most supermarkets. The two big Hypermarkets nearest to Puerto del Carmen are located in Playa Honda. One (Hiperdino) is located in Deiland shopping Centre on the way into Arrecife; Vivo is located almost across the highway on the road out of Arrecife. I think that there is a smaller version of Hiperdino in the old town of PdelC. Many 1,000s of Irish families have taken babies to Lanzarote and none of them are any worse for wear. We brought a 10 week old baby there once and all he did was sleep and feed. Ah bliss........ He's now well grown and all he does is sleep and eat  PS If you're worried about the nappies - bring out a bale with you, check it in as baggage and one thing you  definitely know is you won't be bringing them back.


----------

